# Kneesworth meet - 24th Nov. (URGENT UPDATE)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

How about trying out the Sunday lunchtime idea again for this months meet, either the 14th (the day after the AmD rolling road) or the 21st say for about 12.30 at our now normal meeting place.

I would prefer the 21st but I will of course go with the flow so if the 14th is more popular then we'll go with that - lets have your thoughts.

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice idea Graham, but I won't be able to make either of these  Enjoy tho...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Nice idea Graham, but I won't be able to make either of these  Enjoy tho...


Me neither  (even if I had transport :roll: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I could make the 14th, but its too close to AMD for my liking...

The 21st is out (I'll be in Egypt)

*sigh*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Damn, would love to have come because I could bring Bunny along, but ... the 14th we're off to Bunny's Mum and the 21st we're going into London.

Any thoughts about a Xmas nosh?

Moley


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

no can do either date.. overseas on both dates


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Looking good so far then  

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd prefer the 21st Graeme so as not to be out TT-ing two days running!

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I'd prefer the 21st Graeme so as not to be out TT-ing two days running!
> 
> Clive


Ditto.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

moley said:


> Damn, would love to have come because I could bring Bunny along, but ... the 14th we're off to Bunny's Mum and the 21st we're going into London.
> 
> Any thoughts about a Xmas nosh?
> 
> Moley


 who's bunny? certainly rules the roost whoever he/she is :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

caney said:


> who's bunny? certainly rules the roost whoever he/she is :wink:


The good wife of course, as you've guessed 

She may rule the roost, but she did all the pushing to get the TT, so can't complain really :roll:

Moley


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Would love to, but no can do either. November is a busy month with kids Birthdays and now I think a lot of Sundays will be taken up looking for a new car for Mrs B.

Xmas nosh sounds good though.s


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As the Sunday lunchtime seems to be a complete and utter failure this time around, would a Wednesday evening be better, say the 17th or 24th?

Let me know your thoughts. If the response is low then maybe scrap the November meet 

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Either of those is good for me - I've quit my job and am gardening leave for the last two weeks in November


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

clived said:


> I'd prefer the 21st Graeme so as not to be out TT-ing two days running!
> 
> Clive


You not at our meeting on 20th then?? :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer the 21st Graeme so as not to be out TT-ing two days running!
> ...


Oh, erm, yeah, of course


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> As the Sunday lunchtime seems to be a complete and utter failure this time around, would a Wednesday evening be better, say the 17th or 24th?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts. If the response is low then maybe scrap the November meet
> 
> Graham


Drat and double drat. No can do either of those dates.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

After several discussions on Saturday at AmD I've decided to make the next meet on the Wednesday the 24th. Please try and make this if you can.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Probably can't do the 24th  Press "buddy" event at work.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...and I'm in Egypt


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

....so we don't know who you had those conversations with at AmD Graham! :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

You two - feeling paranoid yet?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'll try and make it for the 24th ... as long as it's not raining :wink:

Moley


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I can make this one  <vbg>


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hurrah!! Thats me and Sam then and maybe, just maybe Moley - I'll try and lay on a crisp, clear night 

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hurrah!! Thats me and Sam then and maybe, just maybe Moley - I'll try and lay on a crisp, clear night
> 
> Graham


LOL Looking forward to it already, nice cozey little meet then


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

G, who at AmD wanted it moved? You and Sam I assume? 

Edit: Except Sam wasn't at AmD - doh!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Graham and I spoke and simply laughed at the extremely poor response to the Sunday proposal. Since it looked like virtually no one wanted this day it seemed sensible to move it to a week day. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL - lets hope for a better turnout for the Xmas bash!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hopefully I'll have some transport for a Xmas bash - might not be TT by then but I hope to have some form of wheels sorted by then :?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

unfo can't make it either.... 

Hope it goes smoothly, safe drive all....

naughTTy: how is it developing with TT, any news?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

clived said:


> G, who at AmD wanted it moved? You and Sam I assume?
> 
> Edit: Except Sam wasn't at AmD - doh!


LOL Nothing to do with me, and you right Clive I was no where near AMD


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Not sure if I can make 24th as we are heading off down to Devon first thing Thursday for a long weekend.

I'll see what I can do, really depends if Tina notices if I'm not there to pack :wink:

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there....if I'm allowed to use the car! :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> unfo can't make it either....
> 
> Hope it goes smoothly, safe drive all....
> 
> naughTTy: how is it developing with TT, any news?


Still waiting to hear from Admiral - Flippin useless :roll: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

errrm, I'm sorry to say that I may not make it now. I've got a business trip to Boscombe Down, so it depends what time I get back 

Moley


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope to make this one  although not in a TT :?

Cheese n Onion for me please Graham :wink:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

not sure if I've posted before, but I can't make it.

I have a leaving do in Town then a rush back home for a parent governers meeting at my kids school. We get to meet the new head, so should be interesting.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

HURRAH! I've been let off my work function on Wednesday, so I'll be at "Kneesworth" 

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ive just seen Demos from the cambridge motel and he told me there will be 350 people at his place on wednesday an parking could be a problem an suggested we move the date :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd suggest that given that what looks like a small turnout, we return to the original Kneesworth pub for one night - lets not move the date again, please!

Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I agree Clive, back to the old meeting point, the Red Lion at Kneesworth.

Map here: 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5& sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

Graham


----------



## carsarecool (Nov 16, 2004)

That venue is only 10 miles from where I live.

Only had my TT since Saturday, still :lol: ! Havn't had the time to join the TTOC yet, is it ok to pop along though? Would be good to see a few other TT's.

MarTT


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

MarTT, of course you can pop along m8, look forward to meeting you.

Graham


----------



## carsarecool (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Graham.

What time are you all meeting?

MarTT


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

As I'm no longer working down south, I'll be there (if a car that has as much torque as a tuned TT, the same floorpan and the same gearbox is allowed along :wink: )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its not the car which counts Paul - its the person. So with that in mind, no you can't  

Off course you are allowed m8, its a shame you haven't been able to get down more often, see you there.

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, as I start a new job working partly from home, partly from Ipswich and partly from London on 1st December, I should be around a lot more to pop in and say hi!


----------



## carsarecool (Nov 16, 2004)

carsarecool said:


> Thanks Graham.
> 
> What time are you all meeting?
> 
> MarTT


Time for meet anyone please?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll probably arrive around 7:30pm.

I'm assuming no convoy from Graveley - or am I wrong?


----------



## carsarecool (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm up for that, I live in Stotfold, where d'ya want to meet? Baldock High Street?

Black TTC V6. 7:15 any good?

MarTT


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mart, sounds good - I'll IM you my mobile number in case you need it.

Anyone else, Graveley, 7pm, usual place?

Clive


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make this... major bid on and has to be delivered by COP Thursday so its usual last minute panics


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Roger the change in venue. I'll try and make it, but depends on the M3/M25 getting back from my meeting.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Sorry won't be able to make tonight - I'm on packing duties :?

Have a good time.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A very intimate meet tonight but worth it all the same. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Agree with ScoTTy - nice to see both a few old (no Graham, I don't mean that sort of old) and a new face tonight - very nostalgic!

Clive


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Graham, I think we agreed at AmD that the next Kneesworth meet will be in Bristol? :roll: 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No - we just told you that! :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to Paul and Kate, was, TTONAIR and Clive for turning up for what has to be the smallest turnout I can remember (3 TT's and 6 people) except for the very first where it was just me and Paulb but last night was still very enjoyable all the same.

It was like the old times, I was just waiting for the Wicked Witch across the road to come out to see what all the noice was all about - Clives fault :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

it was quality, not quantity last night :wink:

its a shame the wicked witch didnt show, that would have been a blast from the past :lol: you must try harder next time Clive :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get there last night - can't blame the M25/M3 or the weather, just plain old knackeredness [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Moley


----------

